# kalkfreie Steine



## _daniel_ (17. März 2009)

Hi,

Welche Steine außer Granit,Sandstein,Schiefer und Quarzstein sind denn noch kalkfrei ??

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## steinteich (17. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

Hallo Thorsten,
als Geologe könnte bzw. würde ich Dir wohl etwas zu Deiner Frage sagen können. Allerdings kann das Forum und auch ich Dir gezielter helfen, wenn Du uns noch ein bisschen die Hintergründe zu Deiner Frage erläuterst.
Willst Du nur so mal wissen, was es so für kalkfreie Steine gibt (tausende) oder willst Du die Steine in einem Moorbeet einbauen, bei dem Du evtl. Sorge hast, dass der niedrige pH den Kalk löst  ? Oder warum Dir die Steine, die Du genannt hast nicht ausreichen oder anders gefragt: warum willst Du etwas von kalkfreien Steinen wissen, wenn Du schon einige selbst nennst? Übrigens kann auch Sandstein gewisse Mengen an Kalk enthalten ...und es gibt sogar Kalkschiefer, denn Schiefer bezieht sich, zumindest bei Geologen, auf die plattige Textur des Gesteins und das muss nicht unbedingt der tonige Griffelschiefer oder Tafelschiefer sein , den man/frau so mit dem Begriff verbindet.
Ich Dir sonst gerne einen Vortrag über kalkfreie Gesteine, also von Granodioriten, Metamorphiten etc etc, halten, die alle kaum Kalk enthalten . Aber 1. wirst Du die in Deutschland wahrscheinlich nie zu Gesicht bekommen und 2. halte ich zwar gerne geologische Vorträge , die Dich und auch das ganze Forum wahrscheinlich (leider) nicht die Bohne interessieren .
...und noch 'ne Frage: Meinst Du wirklich Kalk (CaCO3) oder Gesteine mit niedrigem Calcium-Gehalt. Denn auch kalkfreie  Gesteine (z.B. Granite) bestehen aus Mineralien (z.B. Feldspäte) die Calcium enthalten, was unter bestimmten Bedingungen langsam in Lösung gehen kann.
Evtl. bist Du jetzt ein wenig verwirrt :crazy. Das soll Dir aber nur zeigen, dass Deine Frage für Dich nur dann befriedigend beantworten werden kann, wenn Du ein bisschen mehr Infos gibst :beeten.

Geologische (fachidiotische ) Grüße,

Christian


----------



## _daniel_ (18. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

hallo Steinteich,

ich bräuchte  kalkfreie Steine, weil ich sie im Teich verbauen will. Wenn ich sie dann kaufe oder doch selber suche kann ich mir die raussuchen, die mir am besten gefallen. Deswegen hatte ich gedacht ich kann ja mal fragen , welche steine denn noch kalkfrei wären um mehr zur Auswahl zu haben.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## steinteich (18. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

Hallo Thorsten,
so ganz weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht was Du mit den Steinen anfangen willst. "Im Teich verbauen" kann doch sehr vieles bedeuten. Willst Du die Steine als Substrat oder möchtest Du eine Teichwand mauern oder einen Wasserfall schaffen?
Wenn Du die Steine als Substrat in Kombination mit Kies oder Verlegesand verwenden möchtest, dann würde ich Dir zu Granitgeröll raten. Aber auch hier kommt es darauf an, ob Du Fische im Teich haben möchtest oder nicht. Wenn es Fische sein sollen, aber auch, wenn du mit Fröschen, Molchen u.ä. rechnest, dann lieber kein gebrochenes Material verwenden, sondern gerundeten Kies oder Granite. Basalte sind zwar durch ihre schwarze Färbung ein schöner Kontrast zu den eher helleren Granitien oder Kiesen und auch kalkfrei, gibt es aber so gut wie nie in gerundeter Form.
Was die generelle Verwendung von kalkfreien oder kalkhaltigen Steinen angeht, so sehe ich die Verwendung in normalen Teichen eher entspannt. Einige hier im Forum geben zu bedenken, dass auch aus silikatischen Gesteinen, also z.B. Graniten, Lösungsprozesse von statten gehen, die die Wasserhärte beeinflussen (Ca, Mg). Im Bezug z.B. auf eine Koihaltung kann ich die Auswirkungen nicht abschätzen, bin kein Koi-Experte. So lange aber Dein Wasser im normalen Bereich liegt (pH um die 7) sollte es Pflanzen und Fische egal sein, was für ein Gestein Du nimmst. Da spielen, wie gesagt, Form und Größe eher eine Rolle. Sofern Du also nicht ein saures Wasser hast und nicht ausschließlich Solnhofer Kalkplatten (sind eh zu teuer) im Auge hast, kannst Du eigentlich alle Steine verwenden, die die gefallen und die Dein Baustoffhänlder so anbieten. Da beschränkt sich die Auswahl dann meistens sowieso durch den Preis.
Zusammengefasst: 1. Wenn es um Substrat geht, noch mal die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum bemühen, denn da gibt es entscheidendere Kriterien als den möglichst niedrigsten Kalkgehalt auszuwählen. 2. Wenn Dein Teich eine naturnaher Tein werden soll, also kein Designerteich, dann Form und Größe der Steine in den Fokus stellen und nicht unbedingt den Kalkgehalt. 3. Chemie des Wassers berücksichtigen. Neben dem pH auch mal den Härtgrad Deines Wassers in Erfahrung bringen. Bei meinem weichen Wasser z.B. (GH und KH < 3) würde ein bisschen Kalklösung aus kalkhaltigen Gesteinen so gar nicht schaden.
Also kalkhaltige Steinen müssen per se nicht schlecht sein.
Vielleicht können ja noch Forumsmitglieder, die kalkhaltige Steine verwendet haben über ihre Erfahrungen berichten.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## _daniel_ (18. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

Hi,

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich brauch die Steine nicht als Substrat, sondern für die Gestaltung eines Wasserfalls.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Daniel123 (18. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

Hallo,

Es gibt eine einfache Methode, man kauf in einer Apotheke Salzsäure und tropft einen Tropfen auf den Stein, wenn der Stein schäumt dann ist er Kalkhaltig


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

Hallo,..

muss man nicht noch unterscheiden, zwischen "weichem" Kalkstein und Harten-Bruchstein ??

Ich habe selbst ca. 300-400 kg Bruchsteine aus einem Kalksteinbruch in den Teich gemauert,.. für einen zukünftigen Wasserfall.
 
Muss ich mir sorgen machen ???  ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass sich die "großartig" auflösen :crazy
oder doch,..  (das sind ja mehr "Steine" als Kalk  )

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2009)

*AW: kalkfreie Steine*

hi micha

also wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind deine steine eher eine art basaltstein und somit richtig hart.

ich habe ähnliche steine bei uns für den wasserfall, bzw bachlauf vermauert - wir beide werden das wohl nicht mehr erleben, dass diese steine kaputtgehen oder brechen oder sich sonst irgendwie verändern.

von daher, keine angst. du solltest sogar für die haftung beim mauern deinen zementmörtel etwas fetter (mehr zement) machen, da die steine wenig wasser aufnehmen und - wie gesagt - daher eine schlechtere haftung des zementes am stein.


----------

